# Welche Pflanzen sind unverzichtbar im Teich ? TOP 10



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Mein favourite : Das __ Hornkraut 
- Binse
- Seerose...._Welche ist euer Favourite ?_
- __ Froschlöffel
- __ Sumpfdotterblume
- Teichprimel "__ Rosenprimel"
- Kalla
- Tannenwedel
- __ Schilfrohr /__ Rohrkolben
- __ Iris "Sumpfschwertlilie"
- Gestreifter __ Kalmus

_*So, nun möchten wir wissen, welche eure Lieblingspflanzen sind und welche passen gut zueinander ?*_


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

*Re:*

Hallo junger Mann   8) 

ist die Frage so richtig gestellt ? 

Jeder Teich ist anders .
Ich kann einen Koiteich nicht mit einem
naturnahem Teich vergleichen.
-viele Wasserpflanzen brauchen ein spezielles Milieu
 z.B. werden __ Krebsschere und __ Wasserpest selten in einem Teich WUCHERN
-sonnig gelegene "Kies-teiche" oder kühle Schattenteiche haben eine völlig andere Flora

Was wollen wir denn werten ?
Unterwasserpflanzen als wichtigste Sauerstoffspender,
Pflanzen die schön sind aber für die Wasserqualität nichts bringen,
starkzehrende Sumpfpflanzen für den Pflanzenfilter,
Biomasse schaffende Pflanzen zum Nährstoffaustrag,
Uferpflanzen 

oder was ?  8) 

Damit Du siehst , dass ich kein Spielverderber bin
hier MEINE TOP NEUNUNDDREIßIG







mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Naja..Worunter unterscheiden sich den Teiche bei der Bepflanzung..
Naklar von der Lage her des Teiches..
Ich kenn das so bei Koiteichen ,das es einen "Vorteich" gibt, voller Pflanzen beidem Das gefilterte Wasser zuerst in den Pflanzenteich und dann ins Koibecken läuft.   Sodass die Kois nicht an die Pflanzen kommen.

Ich dachte da an die nützlichsten Pflanzen die in keinem Teich fehlen sollten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Re:*

Hey Orf 
die Ausssage war:
in jedem Teich 
können (müssen) andere Pflanzen der HIT sein !
und 
von welchem Standort reden wir denn  ?

mfG
k.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Diese Thema ist durchaus erweiterungsfähig*

Hey karsten,

So kommt man schnell zu der Frage : Wieviel Sonnenstrahlen sollte der Teich ausgesetzt sein ? pro Tag in Stunden
Dann welche Pflanzen eignen sich besser für sonnigere Teiche
und welche für Teiche an Standorten mit mehr Schatten.
Dann wovon hängt das ab, wieviel Sonne der Teich täglich abbekommen sollte, das sich das Wasser nicht zu sehr erwärmt..



p.s Wer hat : invalid session erfunden ? dat nervt..muss man sich immerwieder neu anmelden


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Orf,

zwei meiner Lieblingspflanzen wären z. B. der __ Wasserschlauch (Utricularia vulg.), der bei mir mitterweile fast 1 m mßt. Wasserschlauch deshalb, weil er zu den Fleischfressern zählt und unglaublich schöne Blüten bekommt.
Die andere Pflanze ist der __ Wasserhahnenfuß, der das ganze Frühjahr über meinen Teich mit wunderschönen, kleinen weißen Blüten geschmückt hat.

Aber da wären wir schon bei dem Problem, was die anderen auch angeschnitten haben. Mein Teich ist extrem nährstoffarm und relativ sauer und nur deshalb wächst meine Utricularia!! Bei anderen, sprich nährstoffreicheren und härteren Teichen wäre sie schon jämmerlich eingegangen. Selbiges gilt für den Wasserhahnenfuß. Der geht zwar nicht ein, und würde immer noch als exzellenter Sauerstofflieferant fungieren, aber ob er Schwimmblätter und somit Blüten bilden würde, stünde auf einem ganz anderen Blatt....

Sollte dein Teich hingegen nährstoffreicher sein oder gar eutrophiert, so böten sich vor allen Dingen Repositionspflanzen an...Da könnte ich dir dann z. B. sagen, dass eine Teichmummel wunderschön wäre....
Und was wäre, wenn du nur einen kleinen Teich hättest? Dann hättest du vor allen Dingen ein Problem!  

Du siehst also, dass die Auswahl der Pflanzen nur in Bezug auf DEINEN Teich getroffen werden kann. Vielleicht solltest du ihn mal näher vorstellen.

LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,

@karsten.:Was für unterwasser Pflanzen hast du im Teich sieht echt stark aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Maurix,

bin zwar nicht Karsten    aber das sind Krebsscheren


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Orf,

hier mal meine Favoriten, die in keinem Teich fehlen sollten: 

Spirogyra sp.

Closterium sp.

Volvox aureus

Cladophora sp.

Oedogonium sp.

Mougeotia sp.

Zygnema sp.

Cosmarium sp.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,
Angeber   
mfg Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich kenne bis auf die Mooskugel keine der Pflanzen.
Hast du Bilder dazu?
Oder Homepages, wo die beschrieben sind?

Schöne Urlaubsgrüße,

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2005)

hallo stefan,

lass dich nicht verarschen, wie heißen die vielgeliebten grünen dinger die im wasser schwimmen noch gleich


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2005)

*Was ist was*

Ohja Jürgen, deine Pflanzen sind ja sehr interessant, aber ich glaube ich
bleibe bei meinen Heimischen Spirulina und Chlorella    Da weiss ich woran ich bin...Obwohl eigentlich, macht man aus Algen Geld   
_Klingt komisch, ist aber so_
Wie das geht, ist natürlich "Geschäftsgeheimnis"  8) 

aus Algen kann man viel machen...Eis...*alginat
                                                 Pflanzkörbe..
                                                 Kunstgebilde

Also ran an den Tang !   MfG euer Peter Luschtig


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

Hi,
Wollte an dieser Stelle nr mal ein Kompliment aussprechen
für alle die so wunderschöne Teiche haben! :razz:


----------

